# What will you never buy again!



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I will never as long as I live buy pacman again

I love the two I have, but they are fussy feeders, moody, do nothing!

My friend who loves her two says she will never have them again either... sooooo what will you never have again?


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

nothing as i love all of my phibs and reptiles . the only one might be the horned frog as he maybe very nice but he dosnt give me that fun to keep now he is old .


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

Are you just refering to Amphibians? If not, i'll never buy a ferret again! I bought a baby one once and it had to go back to the shop after a week.

If I tried to pick it up it tore shreds out of my arms so had to wear gloves. It was so aggressive and constantly attacked my feet and wouldn't let go. I was scared to put my hand in the cage to feed it incase I was savagely attacked. I got so fed up with him I decided I couldn't possibly love it and took it back to the shop to find him another home.. LOL and it was so cute at the shop but raaaaah it was evil.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

_Phyllomedusa_ or any other statue frogs.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't think of anything that I definitely wouldn't buy _again_, but there is plenty I wouldn't get without the proper resources or at all- including large crocodilians, large snakes (too much risk to my other animals) or DWA poisonous snakes. But it's hard to think of an animal that I have kept that I totally regret- however much they take over and disrupt your life!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a snake that i would never keep again are these guys...











i've never bought one but i've caught a lot and tried to keep several...

black racers... someone here on the forum said that he was able to keep them... i never could... too skittish and self destructive...


one from last summer above...


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Albino Pacman frogs
Whites Tree Frogs
Assassin Bugs
Scorpions

Apart from that... :2thumb:


----------



## nessa (Mar 30, 2010)

i'd have to say, probably wouldn't get ribbon snakes again...too skittish, my young ones are excellent escape artists, and plus they poop on you everytime you try to move/hold them....and they smell....in fact, why do i have them?! oh yeah, my boyfriend snuck them in lol


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am not getting fire bellied toads again...mine are too shy and I prefer the RETFs and Geckos to watch...though I dont think it helps that I got the toads for the children and they are showing no interest at all...shame.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

A Rustlers Rib Sandwich











Seriously though, probably Fire Salamanders. As much as i like the look of them and think they are cool amphibs I like to see my animals and these are just too shy. Easy to breed aswell which is kind of a plus and a negative in one


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

send me all your pacmans,I love mine loads :lol2::lol2:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i agree wiv TIMOTHY AND MATILDA i love my little guy i want more he does nothing but eat and poo and sometimes croak but hes great.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I can't think of anything that I definitely wouldn't buy _again_, but there is plenty I wouldn't get without the proper resources or at all- including large crocodilians, large snakes (too much risk to my other animals) or DWA poisonous snakes. But it's hard to think of an animal that I have kept that I totally regret- however much they take over and disrupt your life!:lol2:


 VENOMOUS, Ron, VENOMOUS snakes! Haha.

Someone said they would never keep white's again, why?! I love my white's to bits, they're soooo cute and entertaining! Out of all my frogs, I must say that I wouldn't want to keep Vietnamese Mossy frogs again, they don't really have much personality and they don't ever shut up! I don't dislike them but I wouldn't go out and buy more if mine died. To be fair to them they have been slightly more amusing recently, like they actually move. And they make funny yapping noises like a puppy.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

If we are straying from this thread to include snakes,then I would never again Western Coachwips,I had an adult trio of WC specimens around 92/93 and they were a total nightmare from start to finish, Black Racers(see coachwhips) or Royals.Nothing wrong with Royals,I know they are greatly appreciated round these parts,but they are not for me.
Oh and cats.Ridiculous creatures.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> A Rustlers Rib Sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awww fire sals are great I miss mine! Keeping them cool is a nightmare though. Feeding time they are great to watch.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Crickets ......


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> _Phyllomedusa_ or any other statue frogs.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I would never keep clawed frogs, ridiculous creatures and the plague of chytrid fungus in the Americas, why people keep them is beyond me, i get annoyed thinking about them


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> image


Unless it's Bicolor.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Awww fire sals are great I miss mine! Keeping them cool is a nightmare though. Feeding time they are great to watch.


Yeah feeding is good i like how they stalk their prey, slowly moving closer then pow! lol. That's the only time i see them though.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Argh mine would be Horned too. Great funky little fellahs, but sooo boring!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Bloody corns. They're crap. Never had an amphibian, i'd struggle to keep things cool. Nearly bought a fire sal the other day though until I realised the temps needed


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

mrhoyo said:


> Bloody corns. They're crap. Never had an amphibian, i'd struggle to keep things cool. Nearly bought a fire sal the other day though until I realised the temps needed


They are like having a colourful shoe lace:blush:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

My phibs are two milk frogs and they are the best!

I have only one corn snake (anery - the first snake I bought) and wouldn't buy another. She is great but there are so many things that interest me more. 

More importantly I won't buy a viv because it is a bargain with the idea of selling it on. I just keep filling them. Damned addiction :devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Unless it's Bicolor.












If I had to start a new 'phib collection I wouldn't buy any of the frogs I presently own, again.

Except my Phyllies.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Unless it's Bipolar.


I'd have one if it was bipolar too!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I dont have them any more but it would have to be stick insects! 
Didnt do anything and were a pain to go and hunt for bramble every few days!


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

LOL!!! Ill have all your pacmans i love em! I wuldnt buy a scolopendra centipede they are nasty pastys:lol2:


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmmmm this is a really interesting thread actually!

I have a few I wouldn't keep again

American Green Tree Frogs
Barking Tree Frogs
Vietnamese Blue Gliding Tree Frogs
Baby Red Eyed Tree Frogs - Nightmare! (Adults are awesome tho)


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Weenoff said:


> Hmmmm this is a really interesting thread actually!
> 
> I have a few I wouldn't keep again
> 
> ...


I want all of those.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> I want all of those.


Ah mate, seriously, save your time, effort and frustration. Totally crap pets!

If you want red eyeds dont go for babies, they're too hit and miss for the price.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Weenoff said:


> Ah mate, seriously, save your time, effort and frustration. Totally crap pets!
> 
> If you want red eyeds dont go for babies, they're too hit and miss for the price.


Vietnamese Blues are so pretty though!
I wouldn't go for Red-eyes of any age yet. They seem SO stressful.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Vietnamese Blues are so pretty though!
> I wouldn't go for Red-eyes of any age yet. They seem SO stressful.


They are stressful to keep, but alot of it is unneccesary worry. They aren't hard as long as you're vigilant in their care. If you slip, their health does.

I had 9 at one point but sold them on because I didn't have the time cos I'd just had a baby and I got so angry when I failed at breeding them as I lost the female.. but I seriously have an addicition with them.

I have a sexed pair of Albino Red eyeds coming in just over a week so no doubt the obsession will hit new heights again


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Weenoff said:


> They are stressful to keep, but alot of it is unneccesary worry. They aren't hard as long as you're vigilant in their care. If you slip, their health does.
> 
> I had 9 at one point but sold them on because I didn't have the time cos I'd just had a baby and I got so angry when I failed at breeding them as I lost the female.. but I seriously have an addicition with them.
> 
> I have a sexed pair of Albino Red eyeds coming in just over a week so no doubt the obsession will hit new heights again


Albino red eyes! I hope you post pics.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

yeh for def


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

That sausage sandwich from Dirty Daves' cafe, couldn't get of that toilet for days! mg:


----------



## vixid (Aug 25, 2008)

i love all of my pets! 

but my friend has a ridiculously horrible ribbon snake so i would never have one of those!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

vixid said:


> i love all of my pets!
> 
> but my friend has a ridiculously horrible ribbon snake so i would never have one of those!


I love my ribbon snake, its way cooler than any of my frogs


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Bad experiences with fire sals in the past has kinda put me off them, but I'm not going to rule them out for a future collection. =]


----------



## vixid (Aug 25, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> I love my ribbon snake, its way cooler than any of my frogs


you wouldent like this shes bloody horrible :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> That sausage sandwich from Dirty Daves' cafe, couldn't get of that toilet for days! mg:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I actually really like my corn snake and American green tree frogs- each to their own, I guess. I wouldn't keep salamanders because, in a one-bedroom flat, the temps would be too difficult to keep down. I do want a colony of RETs, but again, the set-up would have to be right, in terms of space and facilities- which I can't provide right now. 


PS: Anyone heard from ILoveToads lately? She seems to have vanished.


----------

